# Der Update-Check – gegen das Sicherheitsrisiko Nummer 1



## Newsfeed (7 Dezember 2009)

Der neue Update-Check auf heise online entdeckt Programme mit bekannten Sicherheitslücken und hilft, diese schnell auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

